# Anfänger braucht Feedback bezüglich Bildbearbeitung



## Armand-1 (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe zum ersten Mal im RAW Format fotografiert und bin nun dran die Ferienbilder im RAW-Konverter des CS3 zu entwickeln.
Erstaunlich, was man da alles herausholen kann. Auf der anderen Seite ist es aber sehr zeitaufwendig.

Ich gehe folgendermassen vor:
In den Grundeinstellungen, suche ich den idealen Weissableich, verändere z.T. noch die Temperatur.
Mit Belichtung, Reparatur, Füllicht, Schwarz,Helligkeit,Kontrast und Dynamik passe ich das Bild
so an, dass es mir gefällt.
Z.T. verändere ich auch etwas unter HSL/Graustufen die Farben bei Farbton,Sättigung und Luminanz
Zum Schluss, unter Details passe ich die Schärfe an.

Danach speichere ich die Bilder ins Tiff Format mit dem Gedanken, falls ich weitere Bearbeitungen durchführen muss,
keine Qualitätseinbusse zu haben.
Unter Arbeitsablauf Optionen habe ich folgende Einstellungen gewählt:
Color Match RGB / 16 bit /300 Pixel

Danach klicke ich im RAW Konverter auf fertig, so habe ich das RAW-Bild mit den Veränderungsdaten bei IPTC.

Wie geh ich nun weiter vor?
Falls Bilder schräg sind, bearbeite ich das TIF Bild unter Filter, Verzerrungsfilter, Objektivkorrekturen.

Muss ich nun noch weitere Verarbeitungsschritte unternehmen, wie z.B.
Tonwertkorrektur, Gradiationskurve, Tiefen/Lichter, nochmals scharfzeichnen z.B. mit unscharf maskieren, oder reicht
die Bearbeitung im RAW-Konverter?

Am Schluss wenn alles bearbeitet ist und ich Fotos zur "Ausbelichtung" oder wie man dies nennt, schicken möchte,
muss ich je nach Ausbelichter die Daten in ein anderes Format umwandeln, z.B. jpg, 8 Bit, sRGB oder AdobeRGB98 umwandeln,
sowie evtl. freistellen wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe.


Mit Spyder2 habe ich meinen Monitor kalibriert. Muss ich eigentlich in PS dies noch irgendwo anpassen, definieren? 


Sorry für die vielen Fragen, aber trotz Hilfe eines Buches das ich kaufte:
"Das Photoshop Buch für digitale Fotografie von Maike Jarsetz"

bin ich unsicher wie ein korrekter Workflow aussieht, das ist in diesem Sinne im Buch nicht beschrieben, sondern nach meinem
Verständnis werden einfach Möglichkeiten der Bearbeitung aufgezeigt, aber nicht unbedingt eine Vorgehensweise.

Gruss Armand


----------



## Artpet (19. Oktober 2007)

Tja, diese RAW Format :suspekt:

Also, als erstes-  RAW ist Formatfreie Datei und der Konverter muss man eigentlich wie eine virtuelle Dunkelkammer betrachten.

Speichern immer in PSD.. Format nicht TIFF. (ohne komprimierung mit CMYK oder RGB )
PSD. ist eine offene Datei (Bild) zum weiteren Bearbeitung
TIFF. ist als Fertige Bild zu betrachten (Offset, Digital Druck)
JPEG- Finger weg  (Außer Webanwendung)

Bei RAW-Konverter das Bild immer in Original Auflösung speichern, 
NICHT NACH OBEN "KUNSTLICH" INTERPOLIEREN. 
Wenn deine Kamera ist in Stande 300dpi Format Bilder zu speichern dann ist es OK.

Danach, kannst eigentlich alles machen was dein Herz begehrt (Tonwert, Farbton usw.)
Sind eben keine grenze gesetzt

Was wichtiges: Stell deine Farbprofile in Photoshop auf europäisches System z.B. diese sRGB ist Quatsch

Das wärst erstmal...

Grüße


----------



## Armand-1 (20. Oktober 2007)

Danke Artpet für Deine Antwort 


Spielt es eine Rolle, ob ich in Tif oder PSD abspeichere?
In beiden Formaten kann ich mit den Ebenen speichern und sind Verlustlos!?




> Was wichtiges: Stell deine Farbprofile in Photoshop auf europäisches System z.B. diese sRGB ist Quatsch



Versteh ich nicht ganz. 
Der Fotoausbelichter verlangt ein Farbprofil, meist sRGB.

Meine Einstellungen sind folgendermassen:




Gruss Armand


----------



## Artpet (20. Oktober 2007)

Wie gesagt, PSD ist eine offene Datei mit kompletten Farbe, Tonwerten usw. Informationen.
Außerdem es ist für Bearbeitung Zweck durch Adobe entwickelt und es ist tatsächlich komprimierungs-frei
TIFF. ist als fertige geschlossene Datei und ein fertige Format.
Schau in Wikipedia

Stellt dein Farbeprofil so wie es für Europa geeignet ist, Also Adobe RGB ist ok.
Für CMYK (Cyan, Magenta, Yello, Key- Schwarz)- auf Eigene, dann Eurostandart (Coated)
Tonwert auf 8 bis 9
Maximum schwarz auf 95%- damit verhinderst Du das Weiße Farbe nicht 100% weiß ist sondern etwa 5% Anteile von Schwarz ist. Das hat mit Rasterung bei Offset Druck zu tun.
Für Digitaldruck ist eigentlich uninteressant.

Nicht Vergessen- Einmal aus RGB zu CMYCK und wieder zu RGB ist TABU- VERBOTEN
bei diese Umwandlung gehen die Info Datei die von RGB im Cmyk umgewandelt sind verloren.

Grüße


----------



## Armand-1 (22. Oktober 2007)

Danke für Deine Info 

Ich habe mir mal einen Workflow "zusammengezimmert".
Was meinst Du dazu?

Gruss Armand



1.	Mit autom. Photo-Downloader, Kameradaten laden

2.	Bilder auswählen, Speicherort bestimmen, Daten umbenennen, NEF in dng  
                konvertieren ohne RAW-Originaldatei einbetten, Metadaten mit Vorlagen  
                ergänzen, Fotos laden

3.	In Bridge Metadaten (IPTC) vervollständigen, 

4.	In Bridge, die dng Dateien öffnen  und im RAW-Konverter entwickeln
                ( Arbeitsablauf-Optionen folgendermassen konfiguriert: 16 bit/Kanal / 
                  ColorMatch RGB/ 300 Pixel)

5.	Bild speichern in psd

6.	Auf fertig klicken, dng ist entwickelt

7.	In Bridge : Beschriftung: Für dng Datei: RAW entwickelt /
                                Für pst Datei:  Erst im Rawkonverter  entwickelt

8.	In Bridge: psd-Dateien doppelklicken, die Dateien werden nun in CS3 geöffnet 
                mit Hinweis ob eingebettetes Profil ColorMatch RGB beibehalten soll oder 
                Arbeitsfarbraum AdobeRGB98
                (Eigebettetes Profil behalten)

9.	In CS3 weiterführende Bearbeitungsschritte, z.B. Horizont ausrichten über 
                Verzerrungsfilter, Objektivkorrektur.
                Am Schluss über Filter, Scharfzeichnungsfilter, mit Unscharf maskieren  
                schärfen.

10.	In Bridge, diese in CS3 bearbeiteten Dateien mit folgender Beschriftung ändern:
                Farbraum_Grösse-NOK_Schärfe-i.o

11.	Für Foto-Fotobuch-Ausbelicher:
                In Bridge: psd-Dateien doppelklicken, die Dateien werden nun in CS3 geöffnet 
                mit Hinweis ob eingebettetes Profil ColorMatch RGB beibehalten soll oder 
                Arbeitsfarbraum AdobeRGB98.
                Falls Ausbelichter AdobeRGB98 unterstützt in Arbeitsfarbraum konvertieren.  
                Wenn nicht, eingebettetes sein lassen. In CS3 unter Bearbeiten, nun Profil  
                umwandeln in sRGB.

12.	Mit Freistellungswerkzeug, Ausschnitt im richtigen im richtigen Format, z.B. 
                30x20cm oder 24x18cm……immer bei 300Pixel/Zoll

13.	Die Datei nun im verlangten Format des Ausbelichters abspeichern. Meist ist  
                dies das jpg. Hier drauf achten, dass „ohne“ Komprimierung (Faktor 12)

14.	Für Webbilder:
                In Bridge: psd-Dateien doppelklicken, die Dateien werden nun in CS3 geöffnet  
                mit Hinweis ob eingebettetes Profil ColorMatch RGB beibehalten soll oder 
                Arbeitsfarbraum AdobeRGB98.
                Eingebettetes sein lassen. In CS3 unter Bearbeiten, nun Profil umwandeln in 
                sRGB.


15.	Bildgrösse ändern auf 800 x 640 und Auflösung von 300pixel/zoll auf 72
                und Thumbnailformat z.B 214 x 320

16.	Die Datei nun im jpg. Speichern, drauf achten, dass „ohne“ Komprimierung  
                (Faktor 12)


----------

